# Stihl hedge trimmers



## coolbrze (Jun 16, 2009)

We're getting a new set of hedge trimmers and am not sure which ones to go w/. We've got the HS45s which we'll sell after purchasing a new set. Looking at the HS 81 T & R, HS 81 T C-E, HL90K, HL100 (135°), HL100 K (0°), & HL100 K (135°). As you can see, I'm not sure which one to get and could use some advice. They wiill be used for medium duty commercial use. Any suggestions as to which model to get is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fishercat (Jun 16, 2009)

*i can't speak for the new model handhelds.*

i had the HS85 and it was great.the Husky ones are also great.

i have gone to the FS80 with the attachment.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the HS 81 T and no complaints, other than the fact that I hate hedge trimming.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 17, 2009)

*join the club*



Blakesmaster said:


> I have the HS 81 T and no complaints, other than the fact that I hate hedge trimming.



actually ,the clean up is the worst.i have a miserable hedge job tomorrow.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2009)

Do NOT buy the HS86.

Not that I have any objections to the machine itself; rather, that style of handle leads quickly to wrist fatigue and injuries. The handle on the side of the bar puts all the weight on the top muscles on your wrist and forearm. There is no way to reposition or switch arms. An hour of use later, your wrist is so tired you begin to make mistakes, and you end up cutting yourself.

Many years ago I had some Little Wonder trimmers with similar handles. They were fine trimmers, but I could never send a crew out for a full day of trimming without coming back with injuries, often serious enough to require stitches. Oddly, the guys usually cut their legs on the knees or thigh. [Nobody ever seems to mention chainsaw chaps for hedge trimmers!]


----------



## Kogafortwo (Jun 19, 2009)

I like my HL75K, new model is the HL100K.

I highly recommend getting the articulated cutter instead of saving a few bucks and buying straight. There will be times when you want to set an angle to it.

You can trim small bushes with the big hedge trimmer about as well as a hand-held, once you get some practice.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2009)

*i looked at the 30" HS81R today.*

felt very nice.i am thinking about getting one.i don't do a lot of hedges but when i do it's usually a very large job the landscapers don't want to touch.they must not know how to bid them.i got one for $800 coming up.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Jun 22, 2009)

fishercat said:


> felt very nice.i am thinking about getting one.i don't do a lot of hedges but when i do it's usually a very large job the landscapers don't want to touch.they must not know how to bid them.i got one for $800 coming up.



For $800, I would take on a commercial job as a one-time deal. I got out of the freelance landscaping business last fall, but $800 is $800. More power to you. If the job is that big, get the HL100 extended reach, you will not regret it.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 22, 2009)

*i have an FS80 with the hedge attachment.*



Kogafortwo said:


> For $800, I would take on a commercial job as a one-time deal. I got out of the freelance landscaping business last fall, but $800 is $800. More power to you. If the job is that big, get the HL100 extended reach, you will not regret it.



it's a residential job.that is all i do as far as hedges.seems most landscapers can't cut hedges straight past the end of their blade.they also seem to take off too much.these should be removed completely.i will only be able to take an inch off or they will be bare.home owner also wants them topped so i sprung for a 14' orchard ladder.


----------



## woodlotguy (Jun 22, 2009)

Not looking to hijack this thread,but i have a question regarding the stihl hedge trimmers.i reccently bought the HL-KM 0-135.I was given a service bulletin update from my dealer staing that gear boxes that have conical gears (HL)model reguire a grease that liquifies(stihl 07811201117) and that the other grease fitting requires requires a grease that does not liquifify(07811201109) i am big on proper maintenance of tools and was wondering if any one else was doing the same thing? Thanks


----------



## coolbrze (Jun 22, 2009)

Dang, I'm only a little closer to deciding on which to go w/  If I go w/ one of the HS models (non extended length), what size blade should I get? If I go w/ the extended length model, I will probably get one w/ the adjustable head like was suggested. If you only had 1 hedge trimmer, would it be a regular hedge trimmer or an extended length trimmer?


----------



## coolbrze (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I demoed a few models this a.m. and I went w/ the HS81R as you can see in my sig. The ext. length just felt like they'd be hard to handle on smaller shrubs and the HS81Rs felt great!

I didn't purchase any gear box lube, it comes in a "toothpaste" squeeze tube. Is it the same lube used in the line trimmers? Also, my dealer recommended spraying WD-40 on the blades occassoinally to keep them lubed up, good idea? He also suggested completely draining the fuel (back into a gas tank) and running it until it's out of gas if it's going to sit for more than a week, good idea or just leave the gas in it? I used them for 3 hrs. today and they felt great the whole time, no sore wrists (thanks to the swivel handle) and they're not heavy at all.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Greases & fuels*

I will try to answer all the questions at once here:

- Yes, the extended reach trimmers require 2 separate types of Stihl grease. The upper grease port at the flex joint uses the same grease as line trimmers.
The lower grease port where the reciprocating blades are uses a special Stihl grease just for hedge trimmers. You can find them both in the Stihl display at your dealer and they have icons on them showing what they are used for. Don't use too much in the lower section or it will spit out at the blades and get you messy.

- Fuel: I drain the fuel and run the carb dry if the unit will sit for more than 2 or 3 weeks. One week is too short an interval to worry about it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tamadrummer (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the KM130 with the HL 130degree attachment and it is very sweet! 

If I were to purchase another it would be the HS81R so I can get into the bigger stuff when necessary although loppers work best on that kind of stuff. 

The KM130 with the attachment was right at $700 but it was well worth the money for the amount of work I am able to get done with it.


----------

